# Probleme beim Exportieren (Adobe Premiere)



## Hawaii (8. Juli 2003)

Also, ich habe mir in Adobe Premiere ein Video zusammengeschnippelt. Nicht zum ersten Mal, wohlgemerkt.

Na ja, dieses wollte ich dann exportieren. Erst habe ich als Compressor sofort DivX genommen, doch da sagte er noch bevor er anfing zu rendern soetwas wie "Can´t write file, Hardisk full? blablabl"
Naja, ich dachte mir, dass es an DivX liegt. Also habe ich erstmal den Compressor ganz weggelassen. Das Teil fängt also an und nach einer Stunde rumrechnen "Error: Disk Full".
Ich gucke: 12GB frei. Hmmm. Vielleicht doch mal einen Kompressor reinmachen. Ich hau also Huffyuv drauf.
Diesmal klappte es sogar, im Gegensatz zum original DivX-Codec, dass er anfing zu rendern, doch ungefähr nach 50% Exportieren "Error: Disk Full"
Dann habe ich die ganze Sache beobachtet.
Ich sah, dass der Festplattenspeicher weniger wurde, während er exportierte, doch als noch rund 11GB frei waren kam bereits die Meldung.
Bei den anderen Festplatten änderte sich von den Platzverhältnissen gar nichts, weshalb ich annehme, dass er keinen Cache vollgeladen hat, oder so.

Gestern habe ich das Video übrigens schoneinmal exportiert. Unkomprimiert. Unglücklicher Weise ging mir dabei die Grunddatei verloren, was aber nicht das Problem war.
Ich habe also den schon bearbeiteten Film nocheinmal in Adobe Premiere geladen, die Szenen, die noch reinmussten reinkopiert und noch etwas musik druntergelegt. Na ja, und diese Datei ist jetzt die, die Probleme macht.
Kann es daran liegen? Dass ich vielleicht irgendwas beim Zusammenschneiden falschgemacht habe, dass er beim Exportieren auf einen Fehler stößt?
Ich bin etwas in Eile und hoffe, dass der Text einigermaßen verständlich ist. Danke schonmal.


----------



## Tim C. (12. Juli 2003)

Öhm ... läuft deine Festplatte auf dem NTFS Dateisystem ? Wenn nicht könnte es sein, dass er bei einer Dateigröße von 1gb sieht, er hat noch nicht die Hälfte geschafft, die Datei würde also über 2gb groß und das mag FAT nicht ? Oder war die Grenze bei 4gb ?

Naja nur so eine Idee am Rande.


----------



## Erpel (12. Juli 2003)

Die Grenze ist bei 4gB (1gB= 1Million Bytes)


----------

